# Reserve BMQ vs Reg Force BMQ



## linkinarmy (21 Nov 2010)

Im probably gonna be in summer bmq for the reserves and was wondering how different it'll be compared to regular force bmq. I know reserve bmq is alot shorter. Im just wondering if its more intense or not


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's a thread here comparing the two......


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2010)

linkinarmy said:
			
		

> Im probably gonna be in summer bmq for the reserves and was wondering how different it'll be compared to regular force bmq. I know reserve bmq is alot shorter. Im just wondering if its more intense or not



I'm pretty sure it also irrelevant. It doesnt matter how the RegF one is, thats not the one you are doing.


----------



## linkinarmy (21 Nov 2010)

I know it i dont need to be worried about the regular force bmq. I have just only seen alot of info for the regular bmq not reserves so i was wondering the difference between the two. It's just my own curiosity


----------



## Nellyb (9 Dec 2010)

I dont think he's an Idiot for wondering what the difference is, 
I myself is in the process of joining the reserve and all you see on basic is for reg force so it would be for knowledge purposes to wonder what the difference is. Now if it was the other way around im sure reg force would also wonder what the difference was. 
just my opinion and im also curious because it's almost like reserve force are going in blind for basic 

thanks .....hope i didnt offend anyone
 :warstory:


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2010)

Nellyb said:
			
		

> I dont think he's an Idiot for wondering what the difference is,



Nobody said any such thing. I said he didnt need to worry about it.



> it's almost like reserve force are going in blind for basic



BMQ is BMQ no matter what. The objective of the course is the same regardless.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2010)

Just the timeline to teach the material is compressed......


----------



## IBM (10 Dec 2010)

linkinarmy said:
			
		

> Im probably gonna be in summer bmq for the reserves and was wondering how different it'll be compared to regular force bmq. I know reserve bmq is alot shorter. Im just wondering if its more intense or not



Like others have said it's the same course in Res or Reg. You have less time to cover the same material in Res over the summer so it is more intense in that sense. I did Res BMQ and the only TP we missed was on public relations (talking to the press etc.), but if you are in Res you should get that eventually as part of your annual briefing/training with your Res unit. There also the fact that some instructors feel like you should get 13 weeks worth of cock in the shorter time frame, which would suck for you...  :-\ but it all depends on the course's performance and your instructors.


----------



## IBM (10 Dec 2010)

Lol the shorter form of cockage got censored with my last.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Dec 2010)

IBM said:
			
		

> Lol the shorter form of cockage got censored with my last.



Think of it as a reminder that we encourage people to learn how to express themselves without profanity.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2010)

IBM said:
			
		

> Lol the shorter form of cockage got censored with my last.



Yeah, thanks for clearing that one up.

 :


----------



## islandguy (17 Dec 2010)

I am currently home on christmas vacation from bmq and I have 2 reservists in  my platoon.  They do the exact same bmq  reg force does.


----------



## BDTyre (17 Dec 2010)

islandguy said:
			
		

> I am currently home on christmas vacation from bmq and I have 2 reservists in  my platoon.  They do the exact same bmq  reg force does.



_Some reservists_ do the same BMQ as reg force. I know naval reserves do. Army reserves, as far as I know, does not. I did my BMQ and my SQ (BMQ-L now I guess) on weekends from October to May, followed by a condensed BIQ (I think called battle school in the regs) over 3 1/2 weeks in the summer. The BMQ was about 25 days total and the SQ was about 21 days total. Definitely *not* the same as the reg force.


----------



## Badner (6 Mar 2014)

Hey folks,

Noticed the difference in duration between p-res BMQ and reg force BMQ. 

What are the primary differences between the two (assuming both are the "full time" option, and not the weekend version), and is it possible to elect to do the full reg-force BMQ if you are a reservist and there is an empty seat in a full time BMQ soon after being cleared. 

Thanks


----------



## Vanguard48 (6 Mar 2014)

Hello Badner.

As far as my knowledge has it PRes BMQ's are held to the same standard just as any other Regular Force BMQ course. All the course material and training is the same but with the Reserves there is the possibility of having your BMQ courses on the weekend. It all depends on that Reserve units time allocation, budget, and spots open for training.

Obviously as well Reserve recruits do not go to St.Jean Richelieu. Most likely your BMQ would be elsewhere. For example if you are in the Southern Ontario region you could very well be doing BMQ in Hamilton, Toronto, Windsor etc. It all depends on the Unit that you join and what Brigade and Division it belongs to.



> is it possible to elect to do the full reg-force BMQ if you are a reservist and there is an empty seat in a full time BMQ soon after being cleared.



No, as I understand it you cannot be a Reservist and go to the Regular Force BMQ's. If you go Reserves that's where you will stay for your BMQ.

May I ask what trade you are interested in and if you are allready in the recruitment process?


----------



## Haggis (7 Mar 2014)

There is a significant difference between Army P Res BMQ and Reg F (i.e. CAF) BMQ.

Air and Naval Reserve recruits, for the most part, train to the same standard and depth as Reg F BMQ.  (I beleive Air Reservists still do the full Reg F BMQ)  Army Reservists train to the standard, but not the same depth.   This means there is material covered on Reg F BMQ that you, as an Army Reservist, will not see until BMQ (Land).


----------



## Badner (7 Mar 2014)

Vanguard said:
			
		

> May I ask what trade you are interested in and if you are allready in the recruitment process?



Currently in the recruiting process for p-res infantry. Still have to do my medical, cfat, and interview though.

When I talked to my recruiter she mentioned our regiment will be doing a 5 week full time BMQ this summer, however I thought that was a bit short, or maybe I just misunderstood her. I guess if that`s the case, anything that isn`t covered in the full time BMQ will be covered in SQ?

Another question I have, is is it possible for a reserve infantry soldier to hop in on a reg force DP1?

I would make myself available through the fall to go away and do my SQ and DP1. I guess it is just based on if there are vacancies in the course?


----------



## DAA (7 Mar 2014)

Badner said:
			
		

> Another question I have, is is it possible for a reserve infantry soldier to hop in on a reg force DP1?
> 
> I would make myself available through the fall to go away and do my SQ and DP1. I guess it is just based on if there are vacancies in the course?



NO, there would be a cost involved and your PRes Unit isn't going to pick it up.  Also, I believe that most Infantry DP1's are run by the respective Regimental Battle Schools.


----------

